
Recognizing Bad Advice - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/06/startup-school-radio-48/
======
navait
I'm not sure the title makes sense - I learned why having 4 founders can be
ok, but that doesn't mean the 2-3 founders advice is bad - just that you
should have a reason why you think you won't run into problems. It seems too
specific to be about recognizing bad advice, just that a traditional rule
doesn't always apply (and how many rules always apply in business?)

------
Rexxar
I don't know how to certainly recognize good advice but some are certainly
bad: If someone doesn't ask you any question on your business and doesn't know
you well, he probably give you a bad/unsuitable/irrelevant piece of advice.

------
cenal
To me the moral of this story is that advice is just that, advice. There are
always exceptions to every rule.

------
sulam
Silly nitpick:

s/mote/moat/

~~~
craigcannon
Thanks! :)

